# Corsair Launches CX Series Modular Power Supplies



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2012)

Source- Corsair Launches CX Series Modular Power Supplies - PSU - Press Release - HEXUS.net





> FREMONT, California - December 18, 2012 - Corsair®, a worldwide designer and supplier of high-performance components to the PC hardware market, today announced the addition of the CX Series ModularTM power supply units (PSUs) to the company's award-winning PSU line-up. Available in 430, 500, 600, and 750 watt power configurations, the new CX Modular PSUs provide PC builders with the stable reliability of Corsair PSUs at a price that is easy on the pocket.
> 
> Unlike budget PSUs, the CX Series Modular PSUs feature a hybrid modular cable system that allows PC builders to install just the cables (PCI-E, SATA, and 4-pin) required for their computer's configuration, for a cleaner look and improved airflow and cooling. The standard ATX form factor and ample cable lengths of the PSUs provide worry-free compatibility with the majority of PCs. In addition, the 80 PLUS® Bronze certified PSUs deliver up to 85% energy efficiency at typical 50% usage loads, producing less heat, improving reliability, and reducing noise.
> 
> ...



CX Series


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 19, 2012)

at last low cost quality modular PSU 

hope they launch it in india


----------

